# Werkzeug (-Koffer)



## Necthor (4. August 2012)

Halloo,

Da wir hier in einem, mehr oder weniger Tuningforum sind sollten wir gelegentlich auch über die dafür notwendige "Hardware" sprechen.

Nach dem ich es Leid bin mein Werkzeug aus irgendwelchen Kartons, Schubladen oder sonstigen undurchsichtigen Ecken hervorzukramen wo sie mit der Zeit etwas Rost angesetzt haben, habe ich beschlossen mir einen WerkzeugKoffer zuzulegen.
Nicht zuletzt weil ich den Maulschlüsselsatz fast doppelt gekauft hätte.

Zuerst wollte ich einen leeren Koffer kaufen und mein zusammengekramtes Werkzeug einsortieren.
Dann hab ich gesehen, dass Komplettsets nur unwesentlich teurer, wenn nicht sogar billiger sind als leere Koffer.

Hauptsächlich brauche ich es für PC, Haushalt und gelegentlich auch fürs PKW.

Ausgesucht habe ich mir dieses hier: 187 TLG Werkzeugkoffer Werkzeugkiste; Chrom Vanadium CV Schlüsselsätze WOW! | eBay

Wo bewahrt Ihr euer Werkzeug auf? Und wie sieht es in eurem Werkzeugschrank oder -Koffer aus?
Was für Werkzeug benutzt Ihr Hauptsächlich und wie ist die Qualität?

ps.: Ich hoffe mal das mit "Sonstige Hardware" nicht nur PC-Teile oder periphäre Geräte wie Drucker, Scanner usw. gemeint sind.
      Falls doch Bitte verschieben.


----------



## xEbo (4. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, für 75€ einen solchen Satz Werkzeuge.... Ich hätte da keine Freude dran. Einige Male wirst die Werkzeuge hernehmen können aber vorallem bei Werkzeug heißt die Devise "wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal". Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

Das hat mit Hardware nicht das geringste zu tun. In dem Set ist viel Unfug und Werbung sagt nix aus über Qualität und Verarbeitung. Ich würde so etwas nicht einmal einen Gelegenheitsbastler ohne Magenschmerzen empfehlen. Trenne das Werkzeug je nach Gebiet auf, für den PC braucht man höchstens Schraubendreher und Zange. Wenn ich Werkzeug kaufe dann nur gehobene bis Profiqualität


----------



## Necthor (4. August 2012)

Ich dachte für gelegentliches werkeln würde es reichen.
Will keine 50,- € für einen Schraubendreher ausgeben.

Wiviel habt Ihr für euer Werkzeug gezahlt?
Was kostet ein akzeptables Schraubendreherset?


----------



## BUNDaner (4. August 2012)

xD ein Werkzeugkoffer mit Trolleyfunktion ... das is mal geil 

Ich hab für nen Satz neue Schraubenzieher -dreher (5 Stk) von Wera letztens knapp über 20 € gezahlt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

Schraubendreher so ca ab 15 Taler wie zb von Hazet, Wera usw. Wenn man viel mit Exoten macht kann auch so ein Set ganz brauchbar sein ( Beispiel ). Was mein ganzes Zeugs gekostet hat weisss ich so nicht mehr aber einen guten PC hätte man davon kaufen können.


----------



## der_knoben (4. August 2012)

Also nen Kumpel hat sich damals bei Aldi auch so nen mehrteiligen Steckschlüsselsatz gekauft, für 35EUR, und schraubt damit viel an seinem Motorrad rum. Kaputt ist davon noch nichts gegangen, und auch bei größeren Kräften habens die Nüsse bis jetzt überstanden.
Für den Hausgebraucht reicht sowas eigentlich aus.
Ich selbst habe mit günstigen Werkzeug auch noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Es muss nicht immer Marke sein, damit es gut ist.
Meinen Bitsatz (8EUR) mit Torx, Sicherheitstorx, versetztem Kreuz, Phillips, Schlitz, (Sicherheits) Inbus, Zoll-Inbus usw hat auch bis jetzt alles überstanden, wenn man damit vernünftig umgeht.

Ich meine, es ist schon geil, so einen Makita-Akuuschrauber in der Hand zu halten, macht schon was her, ist sehr gut austariert, kleiner Akku, ordentlich Dampf usw. Ich hab mit meinem 20EUR Akkuschrauber und meinem 8EUR Bitsatz bis jetzt noch jede Schraube dort hin bekommen, wo sie hinsollte, und auch wieder raus.


----------



## Necthor (8. August 2012)

Wie es aussieht haben alle ein bischen und manche ganz bestimmt Recht.
Qualitativ (Sehr-) Gutes Werkzeug ist nicht nur eine Zierde für jede gute Werkstadt sondern auch eine Langfristige Investition weil man nicht alle Nase Lang Werkzeug nachkaufen muss. Und, man braucht nur die Werkzeuge kaufen die man wirklich braucht.
Andererseits ist gutes Werkzeug teuer und je nach finanzieller Situation nicht möglich Werkzeugkoffer und sämtliches Werkzeug komplett zu kaufen.

Alternativ könnte man einen der beiden unten aufgeführten vollbestückten Koffer kaufen, benützen bis ein Werkzeug kaputt ist um dann diesen hochwertiger nachzukaufen. 
So hätte man von Anfang an ein komplettes Sortiment und mit der Zeit eine hochwertige Sammlung.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintec-Alu-W...erker_Werkstattausrüstung&hash=item564b9f7216

187 TLG Werkzeugkoffer Werkzeugkiste; Chrom Vanadium CV Schlüsselsätze WOW! | eBay

Allerdings könnte es passieren, dass man einiges davon nicht wirklich braucht und dadurch Platz verschwendet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Nur kennen wohl nur die wenigsten die Qualität des Inhaltes. Es könnte zb passieren das der Hammer und Ttiel nach dem 1. Hieb getrennte Wege gehen oder das Zeug zum splittern neigt. Oder die Schraubendreherklingen weicher sind wie eine 1 Cent Schraube. Wenn man von der Menge  an Teilen die Schrauben und ähnliches Gelumpe im Pfennigbereich abzieht halbiert sich schon Zahl der Teile. Ganz ehrlich ist so etwas Augenwischerei


----------



## Necthor (8. August 2012)

Leider ist keiner der beiden Firmen in meiner Nähe, wäre allzu gerne dort vorbeigegangen und hätte es mir mal angeschaut.

Was würde es ungefähr kosten einen der beiden Koffer hochwertig aufzufüllen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Also mit Faktor 2 würde ich schon rechnen, wobei man bestimmt 1 / 3 von dem Inhalt sicherlich nie braucht


----------



## Necthor (10. August 2012)

Soooo,
hab Heute diesen hier gefunden: Service- und Montagekoffer - Praktiker Online Shop

Da ist zwar nix drin dafür siets schick aus und scheint auch was abzukönnen.
In den nächsten tagen will ich meine Werkzeuge aus allen möglichen Schubladen zusammensuchen und schauen ob ich den Koffer voll kriege.
Werd morgen mal zu praktiker fahren und es vom 2ten Stock fallen lassen.
Im Ernst, allzu Robust muss es nicht sein weil es bei mir nicht durch die gegend fliegen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2012)

Ich selber habe seit etlichen Jahren so eine ähnliche Box, nach vielen Jahren der klassischen Werkzeugkiste. Nimm die Kiste mit auf die A1 und schaue was nach 1 Std. LKWs noch übrig ist


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (11. August 2012)

Da ich ein großer Werkzeugfan bin, will ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich habe mir vor gut 4 Jahren einen leeren Wisent Werkzeugkoffer gekauft, ähnlich diesem hier: Werkzeugkoffer Basic - Robuster, schlagfester ABS Schalenkoffer bei Westfalia Versand Deutschland

Wisent ist die Baumarktmarke von Bauhaus, sicherlich gibt es besseres. Gefüllt wurde er dann nach und nach mit Wera, Knippex und Co.
Für das Auto habe ich eine Box wie Dr Bakterius gepostet hat.

Für die Baustelle finde ich einen Hartschalenkoffer praktischer und robuster, für Zuhause reicht aber eigentlich eine Box aus Plastik.
Aufgeräumter lässt sich jedoch der Koffer gestalten, hier sind ja einige Laschen vorgesehen um Schraubenzieher reinzustecken etc.

Zwecks dem Kram was man Zuhause braucht kommt es sehr darauf an was man zuhause alles macht. Wenn nur Bilder aufgehängt werden ist das natürlich ein Unterschied als wenn man noch die Elektrik, Sanitär und Möbelbau angeht...

Ich würde dir empfehlen einen soliden Grundkasten zu kaufen und erstmal ein Schraubendreherset, etwa sowas Products: Wera

Anschließend kannst du bei Bedarf immer noch erweitern, wenn etwa ein Umbau oder ein Projekt ansteht.
Aber da du ja antscheinend schon Werkzeug hast, würde ich erstmal nur einen leeren Koffer nehmen und dann weiterplanen...


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. August 2012)

Bei mir siehts so aus: 

Zangen: Knipex
Schraubenzieher: Wiha, Wera
Inbusschlüssel: Wiha
Messgeräte: Fluke
Messer: Jokari
Steckschlüssel: Stahlwille
Schraubenschlüssel: Stahlwille


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. August 2012)

Ich empfehle auch nur gutes Werkzeug. Mit Billigwerkzeug hat man immer Probleme. Gutes Wekzeug ist zwar Teuer, hält aber auch 
Zuhause haben wir auch nur sehr gutes Werkzeug, Messgeräte, Maschinen und Probleme sind dabei sehr selten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auch nur gutes Werkzeug. Mit Billigwerkzeug hat man immer Probleme. Gutes Wekzeug ist zwar Teuer, hält aber auch
> Zuhause haben wir auch nur sehr gutes Werkzeug, Messgeräte, Maschinen und Probleme sind dabei sehr selten



Ich hatte mir Ende der 70er Jahre einen Knarrenkasten von Proxxon gekauft für ca 60 DM und wurde dafür belächelt. Das Ding lebt heute noch im vollen Umfang wenn auch etwas angeranzt da einige Teile mal zweckemfremdet wurden. In der Zeit hatte ich nebenbei etliche Hazet Knarren vernichtet usw. Sogar die letzten Schraubendreher Sätze von Aldi waren recht brauchbar.


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich selber habe seit etlichen Jahren so eine ähnliche Box, nach vielen Jahren der klassischen Werkzeugkiste. Nimm die Kiste mit auf die A1 und schaue was nach 1 Std. LKWs noch übrig ist


 Ich weiß nicht was du an der Werkzeugkiste auszusetzen hast, die ist bei uns in der Firma schon Standardausrüstung 
Normale Werkzeugkoffer sind eigentlich nur von Würth vorhanden, so wie das Zeug bei uns rumfliegt kann da jeder Aldi-Koffer einpacken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

Ich habe da ja nix dagegen, nur der TE wollte den Koffer aus einem oberen Stockwerk mit der Schwerkraft bekannt machen. Daher fand die Nähe seines Wohnortes zur A 1 passender für einen Belastungstest


----------



## AeroX (12. August 2012)

Bei Werkzeug ist es wirklich so das teuer besser ist. Qualität wie die schon genannten Marken lassen sie sich halt gut bezahlen, dafür hält das Zeug auch. 
Mein Junior Chef hat sich mal so ein kompletset gekauft hat glaube 50€ gekostet. 1/4 von dem Werkzeug ist schon kaputt. Und die Box hat er erst seit März diesen Jahres.. 

Also wie man schon gesagt hat: 
Leere Kiste kaufen und immer wieder erweitern.


----------



## True Monkey (12. August 2012)

Es gibt nur einen guten Hersteller für Werkzeugkoffer......Parat 

| Werkzeugkoffer-Shop.de


----------



## Necthor (20. August 2012)

Parat ist schon was feines, dazu qualitätswerkzeug vom feinsten.
Würden gut zusammenpassen aber mein Büdget deutlich sprengen.

Ich hab mich für diesen entschieden: Service- und Montagekoffer - Praktiker Online Shop

Ist, wie Ihr seht grade im Angebot. Kann es aber trotzdem nicht lassen um die Versandkosten zu feilschen (ausreinerfreudeamfeilschen) . 
Im Laden kostet es 10,- € mehr.

Wenn der Koffer da ist suche ich mein Werkzeug zusammen und mache erstmal Inventur.
(Nach-) Kaufen werd ich aber, so wie auch hier vorgeschlagen, erst dann wenn Bedarf besteht. 
Da darf die Qualität auch etwas höher sein.


----------



## Necthor (25. August 2012)

Der Kffer ist jetzt da!
Möchte gerne, falls überhaupt Interesse besteht, ein paar Bilder reinstellen.
Weiss nur nicht mehr wie ich die Bilder von der FP einbinden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2012)

Vielleicht hilft das hier, oder was war damit gemeint?


----------

